# would this inflatable boat work?



## bearskin98 (May 19, 2013)

Hello would an Intex explorer 200 inflatable boat work for a small lake. I would not be using it for fishing.


----------



## average-joe (May 21, 2013)

Hey, perhaps this is too late but after noticing this forum had 351 views with 0 replies I thought I would try to help...

These boats are designed for 1 to 2 people on calm waters, If you hit anything sharp (logs , rocks, dock edges, hooks, basically anything with an edge) expect a hole and a long swim last to shore. Also from experience, do not take these things out in heavy wind!!! :lol:They're like kites on the water since they have such a shallow draft, are extremely light, and have no keel or rudder... Hope this helped and wasn't too late - Joe


----------



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

If it's anything like the one I had when I was a kid they are useless. They don't paddle well, the oarlocks are a pita and they don't track at all. Not to mention the kite issue.


----------

